# Quick Questions



## don403

How many weeks does the bloom take?


----------



## Keef

Don -- It is different for each variety -- Indicas come from cooler climates where a plant has to finish fast such as the AK 47 and others -That 47 is about the number of days in bloom it takes to finish - Sativas come from more temperate areas and have a long grow season so take longer to finish -- Some can take 13 weeks or more --
U need a jewelers loop -- The way to judge when a plant is fully mature is when U see amber tricomes-- Some take them at the 1st sign of amber others wait until full amber
Sativas will give U a more trippy high and Indicas can cause more of a couch lock !-- Hybrids are crosses of the 2 -- On the seed sites such as Seedfinders.com and Leafly.com they will list about how long each variety takes to finish.
Hope that helps !


----------



## don403

Is that like when the sex pistols explode.


----------



## Keef

Don U see the clear mushroom looking things on the plant in this pic ?-- Those are trichcomes-- That is where the THC and other goodies are !-- This shows clear trichs still developing


----------



## don403

Keef said:


> Don U see the clear mushroom looking things on the plant in this pic ?-- Those are trichcomes-- That is where the THC and other goodies are !-- This shows clear trichs still developing View attachment 250879



OK, I think I understand. I was a outside grower and when October came around it was time to pick.


----------



## Keef

Don what I do is a 4 part rotation of 60 day finishers -- I move something to bloom every 2 weeks -- After 2 months they start coming outta bloom every 2 weeks -- That way U don't get slammed with having to trim a big harvest all at once !-- There's plenty varieties to pick from that will finish in about that long !
It's hard to beat weed grown properly inside !


----------



## GodzWeedz

don403 said:


> OK, I think I understand. I was a outside grower and when October came around it was time to pick.


Keef is definitely right. Inside growing gives you better control of the climate, Lighting, everything your plant needs. Might I also add that while all plants are different. Autoflowering fem. seeds usually as a norm tell you when your plant will be ready. So if a Autoflower says 8 weeks to flower, at eight weeks your harvesting. Not is true with photoperiods. If they say 8 week flowering, that means a additional 8 weeks after it hits bloom.


----------



## Rosebud

You just have to judge by the trichomes on the plant. I take sativas anywhere from 8-10 weeks and indicas when they are ready meaning dark amber trichomes at least 40 %. Usually at around 8 weeks.  Welcome, by the way Don.


----------



## Keef

Being a cloner I can't use Autos -- U can root an Auto clone but it is still gonna finish at the same time as the one U took it from -- Fast finishers are my jam -- Mostly indica and finish in 60 days or less -- As long as veg can keep up with a rotation I can crank it out ! -- 26 harvest per year once the rotation is up and running !


----------



## don403

Okay.. I think I understand, I have to judge it by the trichomes on the plant.

Quick Question: 
I know that you can tell by the leaves of the plant if it's a sativas or a indicas plant. My problem is, I don't know what a sativas plant looks like or a indicas plant looks like.... I sound stupid *#^? but I had some strokes a couple of years ago and I am just now getting over it....while excepting the changes it had on me.


----------



## QBCrocket




----------



## don403

QBCrocket said:


> View attachment 250894


Thank you very much


----------



## don403

Quick Question:
During the first flowering stag I started 12 clones and they are ready to plant. 

How long do I keep them on a 18 hour light?


----------



## Keef

That's up to U Don !-- I would suggest topped and bush shaped to about 18 inches-- They should just about double in height during bloom -- for Indicas more for sativas -
A pic to demonstrate this -- This is a whole plant !


----------



## Supernuggs

View media item 60
Here's one that's just about to be plucked. This pic is from 2 weeks ago


----------



## Rosebud

Just depends on the room you have. If you want big plants you can veg a couple of months, if you want smaller plants you can flip them to 12/12 as soon as they are well rooted.


----------



## don403

Supernuggs said:


> View media item 60
> Here's one that's just about to be plucked. This pic is from 2 weeks ago


They look nice


----------



## Supernuggs

Yeah it's Warlock I'll get a better picture tonight it looks amazing!


----------



## Supernuggs

don403 said:


> ey look nice



Yeah this is Warlock and its an oldie but goodie. I'll get better picture tonight


----------



## don403

Rosebud said:


> Just depends on the room you have. If you want big plants you can veg a couple of months, if you want smaller plants you can flip them to 12/12 as soon as they are well rooted.


Thanks for the information it is very helpful.


----------



## Supernuggs

Yeah I would say indoors I would veg until about 2 ft tall so 18/6 hours and then switch to 12/12 hours. That way even with a sativa you should be good on height. When somebody previously refer to the topping them I can't remember who it was they will look more like this picture. It had more tops to it but I broke a branch off and lost about 6 LOL my bad!


----------



## don403

Quick Question:
I am using 3 and 5 gallons plastic planting pots, but I see a lot of people using grow bags. 
Are the grow bags better ventilation for the plants, 
or is there any difference between the 2.


----------



## oldfogey8

the grow bags 'air prune' the roots from what i have read. i start off in plastic but once i can see roots at the bottom or the plants look root bound, i go to 3 gallon felt pots(grow bags). my root ball takes up the entire felt pots by the time i go to flower(usually and hopefully). i think it is a preference thing. plastic pots are easier to train the plants with if you are planning on tying them down for low stress training(LST). i am actually going back to the LST thing this grow. i got away from it and don't recall why but i got better yields using low stress training.


----------



## don403

oldfogey8 said:


> the grow bags 'air prune' the roots from what i have read. i start off in plastic but once i can see roots at the bottom or the plants look root bound, i go to 3 gallon felt pots(grow bags). my root ball takes up the entire felt pots by the time i go to flower(usually and hopefully). i think it is a preference thing. plastic pots are easier to train the plants with if you are planning on tying them down for low stress training(LST). i am actually going back to the LST thing this grow. i got away from it and don't recall why but i got better yields using low stress training.


Okay..I think I will keep the plastic pots because of the LST and thank you


----------



## don403

Quick Question:
 I never ordered seeds online before is it safe:
Do I use a debit card or buy a prepaid debit card:
Do they ship to all states:


----------



## Keef

I've never had a problem getting seed delivered Don -- Never used anything special just a debit card -- What U thinking of ordering ? -- I've ordered from Europe and the states !


----------



## oldfogey8

A lot of companies offer stealth shipping and frequently that will give you a guaranty that they will reship if caught by customs. I have always used the stealth option and have always gotten my seeds. One company in England would not take credit card payment in US dollars. So I changed the payment option to British pounds and was able to use the card. If it is your first time growing, I’d buy feminised seeds so you get female plants. I wasted 2 months on some male plants once. Good luck.


----------



## Keef

I have been looking at some mix and match seed companies-- Single seed start at about  $7 each -- If I got feminized seed the same $100 or so for a pack of seed would get me feminized seed to several varieties ?-- I'm just not so sure I'll get what I order ?


----------



## oldfogey8

the first time i ordered, i bought feminized seeds for a thai plant. i think i got 5 seeds but the company had a bunch of freebie feminized seeds. i got more freebies than the seeds i ordered and it was all some fun sounding doobage. i don't think a seed company would want to sully their image by sending out phony strains but then again, businesses can be underhanded.


----------



## Rosebud

I vote you use smart pots, the cloth ones.


----------



## oldfogey8

don403 said:


> Quick Question:
> I never ordered seeds online before is it safe:
> Do I use a debit card or buy a prepaid debit card:
> Do they ship to all states:



Also I think the security experts recommend against using a debit card for any online purchases. Credit card companies are more inclined to tell you about suspicious transactions. They alert me when I buy seeds from Europe. Or a prepaid debit card protects you too.


----------



## don403

Quick Question :

Can you clone auto flower seeds and feminized seeds.


----------



## Keef

Hey Don -- Here's the problem with cloning autos -- U can take a cutting from an auto plant and it will root but it will also finish at the same time the plant U took it from finishes --  No way to propagate an auto but thru seed !
Everything else is what is call photo period plants or just photos-- That means the plant is controlled by day and night length-- Feminized seed are photo so clone away !
I find a male I want to use to breed I can clone him until I need him too !--


----------



## don403

Keef said:


> Hey Don -- Here's the problem with cloning autos -- U can take a cutting from an auto plant and it will root but it will also finish at the same time the plant U took it from finishes --  No way to propagate an auto but thru seed !
> Everything else is what is call photo period plants or just photos-- That means the plant is controlled by day and night length-- Feminized seed are photo so clone away !
> I find a male I want to use to breed I can clone him until I need him too !--



On the male plant when it's in bloom, can you shake the blooms in a zip lock bag and use them to make seeds on the female plant.


----------



## Keef

I use a paper bag !-- Or just take the male and slap the girl around some with him -- With my little aero plants I can take them out the box and do what I want then put them back -- At one time there was a lot of fine seed passing thru my hands so I started stacking dank breeding my own crosses -- When Texas blow the whistle I got something for they happyass !-- My Indicas are mind mowers and steamrollers !-- I can hold my own !


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

You might want to consider 24 hour light rather than 18 hour for veg.


----------



## drcree

The Hemp Goddess said:


> You might want to consider 24 hour light rather than 18 hour for veg.


is there an advantage to 24/7 rather than 18/6--aside from the obvious more light?


----------



## Locked

don403 said:


> Quick Question:
> During the first flowering stag I started 12 clones and they are ready to plant.
> 
> How long do I keep them on a 18 hour light?



24 hours of light in veg works better IMO. No need for a dark period when vegging. Cannabis doesn't need a dark period. It just promotes stretching .


----------



## umbra

absolutely not true Hammy, cannabis does use the dark period as part of its growth cycle. because you haven't been able to discern it's growth in the dark you assume it has no effect. Then why does cannabis intake CO2 with the lights on and O2 when the lights are off?


----------



## Polo

http://scienceline.ucsb.edu/getkey.php?key=153

Yes cannabis needs the dark period but it's main porpoise is during flowering. In the vagetative phase the shaded leaves perform the respiration function. When the plant is building bud is when the energy and building blocks formed are used the most.


----------



## Keef

So it boils down to economics ?-- Is the extra growth from 24/7 worth one third more power usage ?-- Small time grower it may not matter but what about a small to moderate commercial operation ?--


----------



## Polo

It speeds up sexual maturity also. The faster and stronger a cannabis plant grows the quicker it reaches sexual maturity.


----------



## Locked

umbra said:


> absolutely not true Hammy, cannabis does use the dark period as part of its growth cycle. because you haven't been able to discern it's growth in the dark you assume it has no effect. Then why does cannabis intake CO2 with the lights on and O2 when the lights are off?



The only thing I have discerned is the stretch that comes from the dark period. I have been vegging 24 on for years now and have to go with what works for me.


----------



## Rosebud

We know it needs darkness to flower, we are talking 18 vs 24 hour veg. 
My 1 cent, not worth 2: I have done it both ways.  I learned in master gardeners that plants do repair work during the dark time.  After doing both ways I prefer 18 hours veg. My plants are happier than blasting lights at them all day and night. I lived in alaska and even there, the plants get a rest in the summer.  I have been doing 18 hours for a couple years now and will stick with it.  Different strokes and all.


----------



## drcree

thank you all for answering my question


----------



## pcduck

umbra said:


> .... Then why does cannabis intake CO2 with the lights on and O2 when the lights are off?



Respiration is still taking place even with the lights off.


----------



## umbra

I know, but the processes are different


----------



## Keef

Many paths to the Dank-- Long as U get there --All is well


----------



## pcduck

@umbra 
I am missing what you are getting at?
The processes are different, but the final outcome is the same. The only way I can see this happening is the plant using stored energy that it gathered during photosynthesis. 

I don't know, I'm high with a bad head cold.


----------



## umbra

transpiration with the lights on involves CO2 and photosynthesis, but transpiration with lights off involves O2 and no photosynthesis. Different processes because the plant is doing something else. Whether it is from stored energy or not doesn't change that they are different plant mechanisms at work.


----------



## Keef

I got a quick question -- Darkness last couple days of bloom ?-- Anybody do it and if so how long and did it do anything to the trichs ?


----------



## Polo

Photosynthesis, respiration and transportation are the 3 processes.  Photosynthesis is the plant combining light, CO2, H2O and nutrients into glucose, O2 and hormones. Respiration is the plant processing glucose and O2 into simple sugars and energy and H2O. Transpiration is the plant putting H2O vapors and O2 back into the atmosphere. All this takes place in the stomata cells of plants.


----------



## umbra

Polo said:


> Photosynthesis, respiration and transportation are the 3 processes.  Photosynthesis is the plant combining light, CO2, H2O and nutrients into glucose, O2 and hormones. Respiration is the plant processing glucose and O2 into simple sugars and energy and H2O. Transpiration is the plant putting H2O vapors and O2 back into the atmosphere. All this takes place in the stomata cells of plants. View attachment 250929


Yes that is what happens with lights on and plant taking in CO2. But it is not what happens when the lights are off. and the plant taking in O2.


----------



## Rosebud

Keef said:


> I got a quick question -- Darkness last couple days of bloom ?-- Anybody do it and if so how long and did it do anything to the trichs ?


That question always comes up. I wonder if some old hippy believes that. I have no idea, but why would it help?


----------



## Keef

Back when I got my White Widow seed I read it in some of thier info -- Recommended keeping the Widow in darkness the last week before harvest -- That would be entirely too long -- I don't understand and a rotation doesn't allow stuff like that --- It might have something to do with the processes that happen in the dark that Umbra is talking about !-- I have negative knowledge so I asked !


----------



## oldfogey8

one of the excuses/reasons i have read about the darkness thing is that light degrades thc and the terpenes too so the plant replenishes the thc and terpenes in the trichomes during the dark period. i have never done the extended darkness thing. i just chop right before lights come on. the doobage i grow is plenty strong for me as it is so i don't need anything too complicated like that.


----------



## Keef

I know that's true OF -- If U got the genetics and the plant has a fairly decent environment U get Dank like we grow -- I am down with lowest common denominator -- Don't make it harder than it is -- I don't have to understand the intricacies of  organic chemistry -- Me do this --so plant do that --them me get high or medicated from smoking or eating said plant !-- One thing I believe is that sister seed grown by different farmers in different ways and places won't be the same -- Close but not the same -- Way outta my range of understanding so I just accept it !-- Anyone who can tell the difference in 28-29-30 % THC is way more picky than me !-- I'm not gonna try --
Christmas Wish List :-- All I want for Christmas  is exclusive control of a highly desirable plant !-- or 2 or 3 ?


----------



## Rosebud

Does anything in nature (outdoors) grow under 24 hour light?


----------



## umbra

My understanding of indoor growing, is to optimize the best outdoor environment indoors. Best temp, best water, humidity, ect because you can control it. Since plants don't naturally grow with 24 hours of light, it makes little sense to do so.


----------



## GROBOT

Polo said:


> It speeds up sexual maturity also. The faster and stronger a cannabis plant grows the quicker it reaches sexual maturity.


I remember once having some very small seedlings, maybe 4 inches tall ,bud and give me seed because of a shortened light cycle!! Those 2 week old plants reached sexual maturity!!! just something to ponder!! I can pretty much state as fact, my plants always seemed happier with 6 hours of darkness.


----------



## GROBOT

Rosebud said:


> Does anything in nature (outdoors) grow under 24 hour light?


I've heard that the Alaskan Thunderstruck does very well with the elongated growing hours way up north!!


----------



## umbra

In a green house maybe, lol. It did extremely well for me 18/6 indoors. And its ATF, not ATS.


----------



## Rosebud

This was done under 18/6 I don't see any stretch, do you think the kind of lighting has to do with stretch?


----------



## umbra

most definitely, light spectrum has everything to do with it.


----------



## QBCrocket

I always thought light position caused stretch , if your light was to high the plant would stretch to it ,


----------



## Keef

Crockett-- They talking about stretch during bloom -- I think the stretch U talking about is a plant in veg not getting enough light and reaching for it !-- A sativa may have a X- 5 stretch in bloom  ( help me guys I'm an indica man and double is what I mostly get )-- What that means is how much bigger a plant will get from the time U send it to bloom until harvest !


----------



## QBCrocket

Hi Keef - I am growing white widow on perpetual grow ,have done  5 grows with HPS and was getting x2 from time I turned until time it reached its height around week 4-5 , My first grow this time first with LED I got x4 in height I was thinking I just had my lights 2 high  , will adjust on next grow and see if it makes a difference , in saying that when I was using HPS I did get a lot of heat trauma on the top buds  so I was probably running lights to low .


----------



## Rosebud

That is the thing i love about my new lights is they stay put all grow and no stretch.


----------



## umbra

if you use more blue spectrum for  2 to 3 weeks into flower, there is very little stretch


----------



## Keef

Gotta love them LEDs Rose !--
Crockett - Make me miss my Widow-- I'm have to get that one back one day  -- Once U get used to LEDs it's hard to go back -- 12 to 18 inches above the plant and -- We got Canadians and Australians around --I need to get more familiar with the metric system -- Elbow to finger tip above those plants - more or less?


----------



## Keef

Where's my LED with chips that can be changed out ?-- Such a simple little thing and U could customize your light spectrum !--


----------



## don403

Quick Question:
What's your thoughts on this lighting system?
I have a 2x4 work area and it's not growing the sides of the plant very good.


----------



## oldfogey8

Those look pretty healthy to me


----------



## Supernuggs

Yeah I agree they look pretty healthy. Always found indicas doubled in height during flower and sativas tripled in height during flower. But I have found with LEDs they don't stretch nearly as much


----------



## don403

Quick Question

I started some Gorilla Glue auto-flowering seeds a couple of weeks ago. So my question is, Do I just let them grow or should I do a LST on them?


----------



## 2RedEyes

Just let them grow, autos don’t have the time to waste recovering from cutting...you can do some low stress training( bending things around to stay in the light if needed)  but I would do any cutting...they will grow and when they are ready, they will flower...


----------



## don403

I pick up some White Widow feminized seeds, do they grow like a normal seed  18-12 and the flowering time is 55 to 65 days?
Also can I pollinate them?


----------



## drcree

not to change the subject, but i would like a consensus opinion regarding rock wool and seedlings:  once the plant sprouts and develops, is it good to transplant the seedling from the rockwool to soil or leave it in the rock wool and plant the seedling in soil--rockwool and all?


----------



## St_Nick

Leave it in the rock wool and transplant the cube.  Give them 20 hrs a day light and expect them to flower and be done in under 90 days.


----------



## drcree

thanks nick!  i see you are a _biker_.  what kind of scooter do you have?


----------



## Rogerkt9

Hi, I'm new here and I wanted to see your opinion about making a Cachalote grow, I'm starting it and I wanted to know if anyone has tried this strain and what is their opinion. I'm following this growing guide https://www.weedworldmagazine.org/2018/10/08/how-to-grow-cachalote-by-gea-seeds/ but I could use a little extra help so...any advice not to do it wrong? Thanks friendss


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Cachalote is a strain of cannabis?  I couldn't find it on Leafly.


----------



## Icecalibur

Hi Rogerkt9, welcome to the community.. I've personally never heard of  the 'Cachalote' strain, but having looked into it it looks like a very beautiful strain to grow


----------



## Rogerkt9

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Cachalote is a strain of cannabis?  I couldn't find it on Leafly.


I think Cachalote its like MobyDick, or something like that


----------



## thegloman

I found it at gea seeds!
Its a nice looking strain.
Keep us posted on how things are going, maybe we can help if you have problems.


----------



## drcree

looks like a really nice strain.  are you growing inside or out?


----------



## Alexphillips

some take one week where as other types take 20 days to bloom . it depends upon the type of plant you grow. you can speed up the blooming process by using quality grow lights like LEDs which offer full spectrum of light.


----------



## don403

Here are some pictures of my plant are the ready to pick or should I wait a few days?


----------



## stinkyattic

Youre a week out, minimum; maybe two. Wait for all the crystals to cloud over before you even start counting down, then start looking for amber ones. On a scale of all cloudy no amber to more amber than cloudy, you'll find the less amber, the more zippy; the more amber, the more couchlocky. If you harvest at clear trichomes, the high is TOO zippy with a harder crash like Beasters.


----------



## QBCrocket

what she sed


----------



## dierichmotorsports

Keef said:


> Don what I do is a 4 part rotation of 60 day finishers -- I move something to bloom every 2 weeks -- After 2 months they start coming outta bloom every 2 weeks -- That way U don't get slammed with having to trim a big harvest all at once !-- There's plenty varieties to pick from that will finish in about that long !
> It's hard to beat weed grown properly inside !


Where do you find specific 60 day finisher seeds?


----------



## dierichmotorsports

Keef said:


> Being a cloner I can't use Autos -- U can root an Auto clone but it is still gonna finish at the same time as the one U took it from -- Fast finishers are my jam -- Mostly indica and finish in 60 days or less -- As long as veg can keep up with a rotation I can crank it out ! -- 26 harvest per year once the rotation is up and running !


I'm wanting to get more into a rotation grow like what you are doing. But curios how many plants to start and how far apart before starting new plants. I'd like to be having a fresh harvest about 3-4 weeks apart. While also trying to keep total number of plants to around 12-15.


----------



## St_Nick

How much space do you have to grow?  Pardon me for not reading back through here but a steady rotation of harvesting about once a month takes a decent amount of space if you are gonna grow plants of enough of a size to provide a good return for investment.  I consider myself a serious hobbyist  and staggering my plants to harvest every 3-4 weeks I was producing about 2 lbs a month from a 6x8ft. flower and a 6x5ft. veg.  It takes a lot of work, probably at least an hour a day.


----------

